# Phyllis Wong and the Waking of the Wizard



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

Phyllis Wong and the Waking of the Wizard

by Geoffrey McSkimming



Phyllis Wong, that brilliant young magician and clever sleuth, is faced with a quest which began in the time of her great-grandfather, Wallace Wong, Conjuror of Wonder! He wanted to track down one of history's greatest magicians ... but does the person even exist? To find the answer, Phyllis will have to Transit across thousands of miles and hundreds of years.While she follows the trail of the master prestidigitator, a sinister figure haunts her every step. What is the Great Whimpering, and who is the dastardly man intent on bringing it about? Can Phyllis find one of the most mysterious figures from history? Can she complete her mission in time to prevent the greatest calamity ever to befall mankind?Another astonishing mystery starring Phyllis Wong, from the ever-scrawling pen nib of Geoffrey McSkimming.

The third Phyllis Wong: Time Detective Mystery.


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Phyllis Wong and the Waking of the Wizard
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Phyllis Wong and the Waking of the Wizard
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

Phyllis Wong and the Waking of the Wizard: A Phyllis Wong Mystery (The Phyllis Wong Mysteries Book 3)



New trailer for Phyllis Wong and the Waking of the Wizard by Geoffrey McSkimming:


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Phyllis Wong and the Waking of the Wizard
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Phyllis Wong and the Waking of the Wizard
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Phyllis Wong and the Waking of the Wizard
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Phyllis Wong and the Waking of the Wizard
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Phyllis Wong and the Waking of the Wizard
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Phyllis Wong and the Waking of the Wizard
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Phyllis Wong and the Waking of the Wizard
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Phyllis Wong and the Waking of the Wizard
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Phyllis Wong and the Waking of the Wizard
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Phyllis Wong and the Waking of the Wizard
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Phyllis Wong and the Waking of the Wizard
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Phyllis Wong and the Waking of the Wizard
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Phyllis Wong and the Waking of the Wizard
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Phyllis Wong and the Waking of the Wizard
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Phyllis Wong and the Waking of the Wizard
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Phyllis Wong and the Waking of the Wizard
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Phyllis Wong and the Waking of the Wizard
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Phyllis Wong and the Waking of the Wizard
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Phyllis Wong and the Waking of the Wizard
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Phyllis Wong and the Waking of the Wizard
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Phyllis Wong and the Waking of the Wizard
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Phyllis Wong and the Waking of the Wizard
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Phyllis Wong and the Waking of the Wizard
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Phyllis Wong and the Waking of the Wizard
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Phyllis Wong and the Waking of the Wizard
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Phyllis Wong and the Waking of the Wizard
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Phyllis Wong and the Waking of the Wizard
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Phyllis Wong and the Waking of the Wizard
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Phyllis Wong and the Waking of the Wizard
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Phyllis Wong and the Waking of the Wizard
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Phyllis Wong and the Waking of the Wizard
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Phyllis Wong and the Waking of the Wizard
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Phyllis Wong and the Waking of the Wizard
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Phyllis Wong and the Waking of the Wizard
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Phyllis Wong and the Waking of the Wizard
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Phyllis Wong and the Waking of the Wizard
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Phyllis Wong and the Waking of the Wizard
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Phyllis Wong and the Waking of the Wizard
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Phyllis Wong and the Waking of the Wizard
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

Paperback out now!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Phyllis Wong and the Waking of the Wizard
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Phyllis Wong and the Waking of the Wizard
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Phyllis Wong and the Waking of the Wizard
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

New paperback now available!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

New paperback now available!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

New paperback now available!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

New paperback now available!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

New paperback now available!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

New paperback now available!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Phyllis Wong and the Waking of the Wizard
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


New paperback now available!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Phyllis Wong and the Waking of the Wizard
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


New paperback out now!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Phyllis Wong and the Waking of the Wizard
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


New paperback edition available now!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Phyllis Wong and the Waking of the Wizard
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


New paperback edition out now!


----------

